
Digging into the Odd History of “Blade Runner”’s Title - sohkamyung
http://www.vulture.com/2017/10/why-is-blade-runner-the-title-of-blade-runner.html
======
dwringer
I've generally interpreted it in two different ways, neither of which is this
accepted version (though I would not contest that the title must've originated
as described in this article).

First, as in reference to gardening, where a blade may be run along a stem to
remove undesired branches or buds. [MINOR SPOILER[?]]This especially fits with
the "tree" motif that features through the second film.[/SPOILER]

Secondly, as a roundabout reference to Ockham's Razor, in that Blade Runners
have a responsibility to make sure that the "official explanation" (most
likely to be believed) for something is the "simplest possible" explanation
for something - i.e., they cover up what is a complex situation for the public
by eliminating the source of moral or ethical complexity (specifically, by
"retiring" replicants).

